# Dandi, Dearee Me and Mambo at the show :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is our Leaning Tree doe Dandi (far left) and her full sister Dearee Me (owned by the Schallon Family) and half sister Mambo (on the far right, owned be Leaning Tree Farm)  

Dandi, Dearee Me and their full older sister Deeno's Pride (owned by Leaning Tree) won all the group classes at the fair. Produce of Dam, Get of Sire, Pair of Does and Breeder's Trio. That says a lot about their breeder Leaning Tree Boer goats! 

Deeno's Pride was Overall Grand FB doe both days and Mambo was Overall Reserve on day 2! Dearee Me was Jr. reserve both days as well. 

Dandi placed behind her sister on day 1 placing second, and Mambo beat them both on day two.  I love Mambo, she is gorgeous. Dandi is still my fav though.  

Here's a picture of them with their ribbons! Deeno's Pride is not pictured. I'll post those pictures once I get them though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice. Very beautiful girls!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome, and those are some amazing girls!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very very cool!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

What show was this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Washington State Fair (Puyallup) ABGA.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It was a really fun show.  And yep it was the WA State Fair. Judges Scott Pruett and Mike Wallace (new favorite!).


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Other than myself???? lol jk jk


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I still don't get the sister beating Dandi. I just can't see it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, yea cause I've never met you so don't know if I'd like you or not, hehe.  

Dandi has beat her sister at every show except the SRMGA show I think... that was before we bought her. She has 77 points now and her sister has 30-ish now I think. We had those three does running around in the show ring playing for an hour after the show, and I liked Dandi the most, then Mambo then Dandi's sister. I didn't really know why her sister beat her either, but she did and I was fine with that.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I didn't really know why her sister beat her either, but she did and I was fine with that.


I know. It's because you are a good sport an were raised right. 
The only thing I can think of is maybe you had just a smidge too much cover on Dandi. I think I heard one judge say "overdone". The sister has what my wife calls "the dip".


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe you had just a smidge too much cover on Dandi. I think I heard one judge say "overdone". The sister has what my wife calls "the dip".


Explain these three terms to me, what is "too much cover", "overdone" and "the dip"


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> Explain these three terms to me, what is "too much cover", "overdone" and "the dip"


Ha. I'm the one that usually wishes the judges would quit talking in riddles.
Too much cover, overdone = fat.
The dip = bad top line.

Now mind you, too much cover is judge speak for fat. "Overdone" is also judge speak, but I'm not positive what it means, but think it's also too fat. "The dip" is a phrase my wife and I invented *that is not* judge speak.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay on MMillers post GTAllen referred to a couple of the does as "soggy old does" What does that mean? I am just trying to learn.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Overdone means too much conditioning.

Soggy Old does...i would think that just means does that are old and rough looking...they are like soggy old wash clothes or rags.

But that term is ridiculous lol...about like Frank Craddock using the term ILL...I hate that term.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were comparing the two sisters after the show on Friday loose in the ring... and Dandi's sister has more fat, and Dandi has more muscle than fat. You can grab a big handful behind her sister's shoulders. You can on Dandi too but not nearly as much! I certainly agree that they both could use a better top, and at least one of the judges mentioned that. Dandi got a full body clip at the show. Her hair was 3 inches long so it had to be done... but I think that partly ruined her right before the show. She looked like a big chubby market goat to me!  We would have clipped her sooner but I wasn't comfortable clipping her whole body so had a friend do it. 

We were out at the fair again all day today just for fun and hung out in the goat barn most of the day. Dandi's sister won overall champion in 4-H!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We were comparing the two sisters after the show on Friday loose in the ring... and Dandi's sister has more fat, and Dandi has more muscle than fat. You can grab a big handful behind her sister's shoulders. You can on Dandi too but not nearly as much! I certainly agree that they both could use a better top, and at least one of the judges mentioned that. Dandi got a full body clip at the show. Her hair was 3 inches long so it had to be done... but I think that partly ruined her right before the show. She looked like a big chubby market goat to me!  We would have clipped her sooner but I wasn't comfortable clipping her whole body so had a friend do it.
> 
> We were out at the fair again all day today just for fun and hung out in the goat barn most of the day. Dandi's sister won overall champion in 4-H!


I think anytime you are talking about some kind of judging that is subjective you are going to get some winners that you just don't really understand. Each of us are so different and if the sisters are very close to the same it might even be an eeny meeny miney mo on the judges part. (I know it shouldn't' be but we are talking reality). I know I have sat and watched horse shows and not understood the placing at all. Especially some gaited shows where flash and fancy tack seemed to place above a horse that was consistently naturally gaited and didn't break gait. 
At my daughter's 4-H chicken show last year she took first place. There was Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion then first place, there were a lot of chickens and they were all red stars and all very similar. I think one reason my daughter's took first place over some others is because she took the time to wash them and mineral oil bathe/dip them before the show making them shiny and pretty. 
You just never know what might catch a judges eye in a good or bad way when everything is completely subjective and the animals are so close to begin with.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We were comparing the two sisters after the show on Friday loose in the ring... and Dandi's sister has more fat, and Dandi has more muscle than fat. You can grab a big handful behind her sister's shoulders. You can on Dandi too but not nearly as much!


I believe you and I never put my hands on them. They are both nice. I just think Dandi is better and my main reason is because I think she has a better top. Since the judges apparently overlooked that, I was guessing as to why. Did they act like they knew each other when you turned them loose together?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I think anytime you are talking about some kind of judging that is subjective you are going to get some winners that you just don't really understand. Each of us are so different and if the sisters are very close to the same it might even be an eeny meeny miney mo on the judges part. .


So true and this is one case where ding dongs like me have a bit of an edge over the judge because I know how it has been sorted in the past by other judges. In this case it happened twice and that's what sort of had me scratching my head. There is another set of sisters on our circuit that are usually one, two and they seem to take turns winning. It's kind of interesting listening to the judges talk about them with me knowing they are full sisters and the judge doesn't.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> So true and this is one case where ding dongs like me have a bit of an edge over the judge


 I highly doubt you are a ding dong. LOL
Yeah it was something particular about them that made that particular judge prefer one sister over the other. Who knows what. Maybe she reminded him of his favorite doe from the past who knows.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:lol: LOL! Yea maybe so! ^ 

Dandi took charge of the situation right away and let the other two know she was the boss real quick. Mambo wandered off doing her own thing, and Dandi and her sister followed each other around the whole hour. It was really cute. I think they might have vaguely remembered each other?? It has been 2 months since they lived together. They were best buddies then and it was really sad separating them when we took Dandi home from RWB. 

You're right Tim it is always fun to hear what the judges say about your goats. I get tired of judges thinking Leslie's goats are mine. Especially when they give a long speech ( seems like one to me anyways ) about the over conditioned goats in the ring... which happens at every single show. Yup, heard it, these goats could use a diet! 

Apparently mine do too though.. Paint Ball was slammed at every show at the past 3 for being over conditioned. I can't just feed her by herself though, so oh well! Liberty was at the last 2 as well. Dandi has never been called over conditioned. They are all on a diet now that the shows are over.


----------

